# Buttermilk Fried Biscuits.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

they are great and easy.
1 cup of flour
1 heaping tbsp of baking powder
1 tbsp of sugar
1 egg
1 tbsp of butter/oil
buttermilk till heavy paste like consistency,mix well and let rest for 5 minutes.
drop by tbsp in hot oil/lard till golden brown.
the addition of dry fruit or apples can turn this recipe into fritters or great for mopping up butter and syrup.







Enjoyartydance:


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks readytogo - sounds really good and simple :2thumb: 

I think I just might make apple fritters for hubs this weekend. I’ll add a little almond flour (for dredging the apples) and a pinch of cinnamon and vanilla


----------



## txcatlady (Sep 26, 2013)

Glaze or dust with powdered sugar for fried doughnuts. My dad did them with cheap canned biscuits when I was growing up for a special treat on a rare occasion. Loved them!


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks good RTG, kind of like Indian fry bread, with a twist.


----------



## HillbillyGirl (May 5, 2011)

I know this post is about fried biscuits, but I'm drooling over the eggs! Love those crispy edges!


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

My wife and kids think I`m crazy but my favorite meal is breakfast I guess that goes back to my Army days and especially so if cook outside,I mix the biscuit batter with a can of apple and cinnamon pie mix for instant fritters, dusted with powder sugar and I`m in heaven ,there is something about a old dutch oven and deep frying that brings out the cook in me.I will post my killer burritos for breakfast soon.


----------



## HillbillyGirl (May 5, 2011)

I'm a fan of breakfast for dinner any day of the week. As a matter of fact I have SOS (ground beef/toast) planned for dinner tonight.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I think my family is addicted to SOS,HbG,,I always have extra ground pork for the ocasion.


----------

